# Do You Enjoy Eating Seafood?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Seafood: crustaceans like prawns, crab, lobster; shell creatures like mussels, clams, oysters,; other weird and wonderful creatures like octopus, squid; and of course, fish etc.

Some people avoid most kinds of seafood while othes love it.

I have been eating a bit more and starting to develop a taste for it. I find that most of my friends who don't like it have really tried much of it since they were a child. 

It's not the cheapest of foods but if cooked nicely, I can enjoy it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Twice a week, at least, fresh from the local market.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Love it. But Albuquerque isn't exactly a seafood type of city. When I visit my family in Washington I like to get my fix.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love seafood, but seafood doesn't always love me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

my favourite! I remember the first time I had prawns - we were at the seaside and I saw a vendor selling these strange, coral things. I asked my parents about them and they told me "we'll get you some but if you don't like them we'll have to throw them away" - since neither was much of a seafood eater. No crustaceans were thrown away. This story led to many successful sea-fishing stints for me. I could honestly live on fish (with the occasional lamb and pork thrown in).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm very picky with seafood - I don't want to see any parts of the shrimp except the part I'm gonna eat. I love octopus and squid but I usually avoid them because I feel bad about eating such intelligent animals - and I never eat them when they're still moving (I live in Korea). Oysters are phenomenal, I love the taste of them raw especially, but I'll never get used to the texture. Love clams too. 

But fish, I almost never like. (Let's except tuna.) I don't mind trout or salmon. Otherwise, usually I don't like the smell of it. 

I do not like eel, maybe it's a mental thing, and I absolutely hate sea snails, which not a mental thing: those things smell like ... well, I'm pretty sure the mods would give me a vacation from the site if I described it with the clarity of which I am capable.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As a vegetarian, I voted no


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I just love seafood. I started getting thick tuna steaks and grilling them outdoors. I've fed them to people who were skeptics at the mention, but now they love 'em, after eating them. A little hot mango-peach salsa on top...and it only takes about 5 minutes to grill one. Swordfish steaks are real good, too.

On my present budget, I can't afford tuna anymore, so I get Tilapia or Pangaseus, a white, mild-flavored fish which is very cheap, cheaper than catfish. It's great baked, broiled, or fried.

For frying fish (or pan-searing steaks), I suggest an outdoor propane burner. It eliminates the stovetop mess caused by splatter from frying, and doesn't stink up your kitchen. This is the way they do it in Louisiana: the men cook the fish outside, and the women stay inside and get the coleslaw, sides, and drinks ready. It works for me!

I bought a package of mussels, and they are great when grilled outdoors! I put a little garlic, some mild cheese, and a little olive oil on each one...mmmm!

I enjoy an occasional salmon fillet also. Put a little dill on them, and broil or bake.

I go to a place here in Austin called "Seafood Market" which is like walking into a New Orleans fish house. They have crabcakes, shrimp, crawfish, fillets, gumbo, clam chowder, etc. and feature live Dixieland-style jazz on weekends. Half of it is a market, and the other side is the restaurant. Great place, great atmosphere.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Love seafood, try to eat it and/or fish at least every other day!

Spaghetti e Vongole is a long time standing favourite!

/ptr


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Another vegetarian here, so an absolute no. But I still remember how good it tasted......


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I love salmon and other fishes. I'm not so fond of other creatures like crab, squid, etc.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes. Though overfishing and destructive fishing practises are wreaking havoc on the oceans and destroying people's livelihoods and means of survival.
Check this list before you buy http://www.fishonline.org/


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Absolutely, but I prefer cold water fish.

Difficult to come by in sunny Florida. =\

Arctic char remains my favorite fish. Also Maine lobster. Shrimp is tricky business; I don't much care for these massive, tasteless things we commonly have here. The only shrimp that I've ever really liked are the North Sea "krabben"--tiny, delicious.  Is it worth traveling across the pond for that alone? Nearly!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I eat mostly fish and squids, it's a good food very healthy...


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking all these polls about private matters are getting creepy ?

No offense ArtMusic, I just always think it's strange


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Praeludium said:


> Am I the only one thinking all these polls about private matters are getting creepy ?
> 
> No offense ArtMusic, I just always think it's strange


Something smells fishy, eh? :lol:


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Praeludium said:


> Am I the only one thinking all these polls about private matters are getting creepy ?
> 
> No offense ArtMusic, I just always think it's strange


I, for one, am looking forward to the release of the Excel spreadsheet that ties all this information together.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a feeling that we are all being signed up for dating sites surreptitiously. That these polls are just a trap to lure us into surrendering personal information of likes/dislikes.

The bathing question _especially_...

Novelette: obsessive tendencies, likes working with numbers, bathes daily [sometimes twice]--preferring the shower, not overweight, age bracket 25 - 30, male, exercises daily, likes Schumann, drinks lightly, non-smoker, piano player, currently single.

Edit: How could I forget the relevant category? Add to this profile: "likes _coldwater_ seafood".


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

~---No---~


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ptr said:


> Love seafood, try to eat it and/or fish at least every other day!
> 
> Spaghetti e Vongole is a long time standing favourite!
> 
> /ptr


That's one of my favourite pasta dish.

Yes, I enjoy seafood.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh why, Yes, everytime I went unfamiliar western restaurant fish and chips is my favorite order.

(Yes, I enjoy seafood, from the uncook sashimi to the overcook Chinese fishhead curry... Lol)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> Chinese fishhead curry


I met my Shanghainese wife-to-be in Singapore where we both were working at the time. The first time she selected a restaurant while we were dating, we ended up with fishhead curry. Not the typical food for an angmoh...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I enjoy fish very much, try to eat it once a week. Salmon is a favorite, especially on the grill or cooked in white wine. I also like spicy tuna steaks with mango salsa, Tilapia or mahi-mahi with crushed toasted almonds. Pan-fried fresh walleye is awesome, my dad used to walleye fish when I was growing up. And the good ol' fish and chips though I eat that less than once a year.

Other seafood I seldom eat. Shrimp or clamstrips I'll enjoy occasionally. Lobster, crab, etc. no thanks.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*seafood diet*

I am on a seafood diet. I see food, I eat it.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I love shrimp, but that's about it. I used to eat fish often but I've gotten away from it for some reason.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Since ArtMusic is tirelessly researching us, i decided to research him and i think i'm in too deep.

I've uncovered this  photo of him, i'm assured you are all as shocked as i.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> Am I the only one thinking all these polls about private matters are getting creepy ?
> 
> No offense ArtMusic, I just always think it's strange


Careful, I suggested as much in the "What position do you sleep in?" thread and was told off by a moderator.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I am not fond of things with fins, however, things in shells is a different matter, also the relatives of the shelled critters who have gone au natural. Good eats. My favs are scallops and a real good Cajun crawdad boil. It ain't exactly kosher, but then, neither am I.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Careful, I suggested as much in the "What position do you sleep in?" thread and was told off by a moderator.


Err,


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes! I was born in the south (of Persia) and all 'southern' born people love seafood as far as I know!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmmmm....mostly crustaceans, esp. crab and scallops. But I'm very happy with sushi and sashimi and have a secret fondness for surimi salad.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Salmon ... Halibut ... Cod, all favourites of mine. Not into crustaceans though - nor anything that could walk off the plate :lol: by itself. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I like some of it; I love going to sushi places =) Japanese food is one of my favorite types.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Photos of food, talk about food, etc. is like going on about the fuel you need to run the engine, ergo of no interest to me at all.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Seafood is one of the most important parts of the Scandinavian diet! There is Fish of all kinds and many recipes. Salmon, Brackish water Perch (ick I don't like that word, I prefer the Finnish "Ahven"), and Herring are favorites. Crayfish is also a summer favorite there, and shrimp. Grav lax is most unique to Scandinavia, it's cured salmon which is _delicious_. Go to IKEA and try it in the food court, or buy it from there.

And I love seafood from many other cultures, just about _everything_. From crabs, to calamari, to sushi, I love it all, although I've not tried clams/muscles/oysters of late. Too bad I'm allergic to shrimp now, I use to love it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Big fan of fish, squid/octopus, shellfish etc - even seaweed. One of the worst stomach upsets I had was after eating a tray of whelks which I bought from a vendor that used to tour the pubs every Friday night - although his wares were supposed to be consumed there and then in this case they hadn't thawed properly. Damned things went through me like a Ferrari.


----------

